

Git Large File Storage Is Written in Go - AliCollins
https://github.com/github/git-lfs

======
__Joker
As OP is trying to highlight Go, What are the advantages of using Go for the
Git LFS client ? I can only gather from the previous thread was that, one of
the reason for going with Go so as to get a native executable ?[1]

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9345137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9345137)

~~~
technoweenie
Yes, that's really important for the Git LFS project to us. Of the languages
that we're comfortable with, it's the only one that met that requirement.

I feel like there have been a lot of blog posts and HN discussions about the
merits and downsides to Go, and I don't really have anything new to add to
that.

~~~
aikah
Speed also. Your hub client is way faster now that you moved from Ruby to Go.
Doesn't mean Ruby was a bad choice, IMHO it helped you iterate faster on the
initial product/prototype. I think both compiled and scripted solutions have
their place in software development. What editor do you use at Github to write
Go code?

------
__Joker
Shouldn't there be a "client" in the title ?

~~~
heinrich5991
FWIW the test server is also written in Go: [https://github.com/github/lfs-
test-server](https://github.com/github/lfs-test-server)

